

A Java CSV File Reader - saundby
http://beginwithjava.blogspot.com/2011/05/java-csv-file-reader.html

======
mthomas
There is more to CSV that splitting a line on commas.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma-
separated_values#Basic_ru...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma-
separated_values#Basic_rules)

You need to be able to handle values that contain commas, quotes, leading
spaces and line breaks.

